# Eurotunnel latest



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

BREAKING: Eurotunnel say protesters have set fire to tyres and blocked a motorway exit leading to the Channel Tunnel. Spokesman John Keefe says it started after 10 am ( gmt ) this morning in Calais when the protesters blocked one side of the A-16, leading to the tunnel He says Eurotunnel have called French police, asking them to remove protesters.John Keefe says they wished to emphasize that the fire is NOT in the Channel Tunnel area and that the tunnel can still be reached. It regards a dispute which led to the blockade of the Port of Calais by MyFerryLink workers a few weeks ago, when the vessels they worked on were sold to rival ferry operator DFDS Seaways.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Eurotunnel say this has now been cleared and the Tunnel is accessible from the Calais/Belgium direction. They are working through the queues. I hope it is sorted by tomorrow as my husband is due to come through the Tunnel then. It really is time the French authorities acted to prevent these happenings,
lala


----------

